# Nissan Skyline DIGI Q



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

just recently acquired rc car in Blue R34 

http://www.toyeast.com/proddetail2.asp?pdtid=ARCQ005

need help in sourcing a supplier for a Booster for the controller here in SoCal as well as upgrade parts.

Tevs


----------



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

Those things are tight!! I'm gonna get one as soon as I have some extra money this summer. I don't have any answers to your quetions though.


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

thx!

you will most likely find this at your nearest Mitsuwa Marketplace in SD, should be no more than $60 for the set.

Tevs


----------



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

I was at Mitsuwa the other day and didn't see them, but at this anime shop in one of our local malls had the tommy brand skyline for like $45!


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

that's including the controller right? if yes, that is a very good deal.
do they have any boosters for sale? hopefully we can get a good number of people to buy themselves cars so we can have a Digi-Q Nissan track day

Tevs


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

S15dude said:


> *I was at Mitsuwa the other day and didn't see them, but at this anime shop in one of our local malls had the tommy brand skyline for like $45! *


Oops! responded too quick, the Tommy brand is the Bit-Char, that car is a bit bigger than the Digi-Q, i am planning on getting that due to the availability of Performance mods i.e gears, tires, motor.

Tevs


----------



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

Where do you get the mods for it? Are there any other websites out there with info on these tight little cars? A track day would be cool. Maybe during one of the regular nissan meets.
thanks


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

the only places i can think of are Auto Freak which usually have stores inside Mitsuwa, or Ebay but usually are being sold by overseas vendors, try Japanese hobby shops around your area, they should carry the parts.

Tevs


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

That is pretty cool, saw the video on the digiq site... Do you get the car charger with it? Doesn't look like it comes in the package....


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

you charge the car on the controller for 10 minutes and will run on normal mode for 15 minutes of play.

Tevs


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

*Nitro R34*

Ive owned an nitro rc car for some time now....like 2 years ago i bought an r34 body for it and painted it "race red". That thing hauls ass and for god sake, its got an R34 body on it in full race trim and gunmetal mesh wheels!


----------

